# KDE sur OSX , un vrai joujou



## Einbert (3 Juin 2002)

Voila, je viens d'installer KDE comme WM pour Xfree ... KDE 3.0 est une vrai merveille...Pas tres rapide, enfin vraiment tres lent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , mais c'est vraiment sympa de voir que tout ce qui se trouve comme dossier ou document sur ton Desktop est repris par KDE ... Enfin, essaye, et vous verrez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++

P.S: Je vous ecrit ce petit message a partir de Konqueror


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Juin 2002)

On peut avoir un p'tit screenshot ?
J'aime bien les images de ce genre de trucs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Il faut Fink, c'est ça, pour installer KDE ?)


----------



## benR (3 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Il faut Fink, c'est ça, pour installer KDE ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bonne question !
tu as fait comment ?
en ce moment j'ai WM, je n'en fait rien, et avant de faire une reinstall totale de mon ordi je suis chaud pour faire toutes sortes d'expériences (dont l'install de KDE)


----------



## dmao (3 Juin 2002)

Pour l'installer, tout est clairement indiqué sur le site de Fink

Et voilà une série de screenshots


----------



## vicento (3 Juin 2002)

Pas mal !


----------



## Einbert (3 Juin 2002)

dmao a tout dit...En effet, il faut suivre *à la lettre* ce qui est expliqué sur le site de fink (c.f le lien de dmao)...Donc d'abord mettre à jour fink, et apt...Puis metre à jour x-free86 base en 4.2.0-5 (sinon ça ne fonctionne pas...j'ai d'ailleurs eu une sale surprise, car je n'avais que la version 4.2.0-4) . Le mieux c'est de tout faire avec apt-get, car beaucoup plus rapide...Si les screenshots ne vous suffisent pas (c.f encore le lien de dmao), ben je peux vous en faire des extra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

++


----------



## simon (3 Juin 2002)

Cela t'a pris combien de temps pour compiler la chose, parce qu'il parait que c'est assez lent comme compilation non ??!?


----------



## dmao (3 Juin 2002)

Mon dieu, ne pense pas à compiler. C'est évident que tu en auras pour des plombes.
Télécharges les sources compilées avec la commande apt-get
Cela m'a pris longtemps pour tout télécharger (3 heures), mais je suis sur Chello, qui est sur KPNQwest (qui est en faillite, donc réseau de plus en plus mauvais)


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2002)

je viens d'installer tout ça, c'est assez amusant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez pris quelle config ? La base (90 Mo) ou le bundle (190 Mo) ?

j'ai pas encore essayé, mais toutes les nouvelles appli installées par fink sont prises en compte automatiquement dans kde ?

A première vue, ce n'est pas si lent que cela, à part le lancement, mais bon, ça tourne...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et puis pour l'installation, j'ai eu un truc bizarre...
Il ne voulait pas se lancer avec le xfree du package indépendant que j'avais avant, malgré la mise à jour..
J'ai donc tout désintallé, installé fink, mise à niveau de fink, installation de kde(avec xfree incluse dans l'ensemble, puis réinstallation de xdarwin avec le package indépendant de fink pour avoir une appli xdarwin à cliquer, et là ça marche... c'est la voie normale ou il y a plus simple ?

Je suis sûr de ne pas avoir pris la bonne méthode... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 juin 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2002)

Moi ca rame et ca planta pas mal..
je vais essayer de tout refaire aussi.
pour desinstaller il faut mettre /sw a la corbeille?

et sinon vous avez quoi comme gestionnaire de fenetres? moi j'ai le truc standard: ca fait un peu n'importe quoi sous KDE....


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Voila, je viens d'installer KDE comme WM pour Xfree ... KDE 3.0 est une vrai merveille...Pas tres rapide, enfin vraiment tres lent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais c'est vraiment sympa de voir que tout ce qui se trouve comme dossier ou document sur ton Desktop est repris par KDE ... Enfin, essaye, et vous verrez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++

P.S: Je vous ecrit ce petit message a partir de Konqueror   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je l'avais déjà essayé sur un Linux PC. C'est super lent car il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique matériel. Quand à l'organisation des menus c'est un sacré foutoir comparé à OS X ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*

Je l'avais déjà essayé sur un Linux PC. C'est super lent car il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique matériel. Quand à l'organisation des menus c'est un sacré foutoir comparé à OS X ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour moi qui n'aime pas OS X à cause d'Aqua ca peut-etre une solution


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2002)

J'ai un petit problème avec l'installation de KDE, j'installe Fink, j'update, (enfin je fais exactement comme c'est marqué sur le site) et pis quand je veux lancer XFree86 avec XDarwin il quitte tout seul comme un grand. Quand je lance xfree à la ligne de commande il me dit:

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  no server "X" in PATH

Et pourtant mon fichier .xinitrc ne contient que ce qui est marqué sur le Site et ma variable d'environement PATH contient les repertoires pour XFree86, moi pas comprendre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

Je me suis finalement aussi lancé et j'ai fait un petit "sudo apt-get install bundle-kde"

En fait c'est assez rapide, à part le téléchargement des 180 Mo de binaires.

Ensuite j'ai trouvé que ça marchait pas mal du tout, le démarrage des applications (et de  la session) est très lent, mais une fois ouverte, je trouve ça tout à fait utilisable. Je n'ai eu aucun plantage, mais c'est vrai que j'ai utilisé kde majoritairement en me loggant en console et sans avoir Aqua chargé, ce qui doit limiter les interactions.

Par contre, pour avoir un clavier potable, c'est vraiment la galère, je n'y suis pas arrivé, j'ai essayé tous les mappings possibles mais ça n'a rien donné.

Pareil, je ne suis pas arrivé à installer la localisation française, mais je vais retenter ça dans le courant de la semaine.

Enfin, en tout cas, j'ai vraiment été agréablement surpris et j'ai bluffé pas mal de potes qui tournent sous Linux en leur montrant ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bob


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Pour moi qui n'aime pas OS X à cause d'Aqua ca peut-etre une solution   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi c'est l'inverse. Je laisse tomber Linux car je n'aime pas les interfaces KDE ou GNOME. C'est une grosse bidouille infame, mal rangée et lente ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*

Moi c'est l'inverse. Je laisse tomber Linux car je n'aime pas les interfaces KDE ou GNOME. C'est une grosse bidouille infame, mal rangée et lente ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Là, je suis bien d'accord, je ne trouve pas que Gnome ou KDE aient un quelconque intérêt niveau interface, même pas en simplicité (là où on pouvait espérer quelquechose). Ça ressemble plus à un copie de Windows sans génie qu'à une véritable interface graphique... Une des seules idées que j'aimerai bien voir arriver rapidement sous MacOS X c'est les bureaux virtuels, qui sont bien pratiques quand on a comme moi en permanence 5 fenêtres ouvertes, mais avec Space, ça commence à venir (c'est loin d'être parfait et aussi bien implémenté que sous Linux, mais c'est un premier pas dans la bonne direction).

Pour le reste, ben oui, Linux c'est libre... Mais depuis qu'on peut bidouiller OS X, je trouve que cet OS a perdu pas mal de son attrait sur notre plate-forme...

En fait ce qui me manque le plus maintenant, c'est un vrai serveur X optimisé, qui permettent de faire tourner 'normalement' et en parallèle à Aqua les applications qu'on voudrait... Si je pouvais utiliser Konqueror et Mail en même temps, je serais ravi !

Bob

[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par BobB]


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BobB:
*
Une des seules idées que j'aimerai bien voir arriver rapidement sous MacOS X c'est les bureaux virtuels, qui sont bien pratiques quand on a comme moi en permanence 5 fenêtres ouvertes, mais avec Space, ça commence à venir (c'est loin d'être parfait et aussi bien implémenté que sous Linux, mais c'est un premier pas dans la bonne direction).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai que c'est vachement pratique comme option de pouvoir faire un bureau pour chaque activité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si jamais a part Space y a ça qui vient de sortir en version 1.0
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=14996&db=macosx


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

Moi j'préfère Gnome et en plus il est pas trop lent sur Darwin. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

écran1
écran2

Au fait, j'ai trouvé le navigateur le plus rapide pour mac osx, c'est Mozilla sur darwin (il est rapide sur l'affichage des pages mais pas trop sur les scrollings)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Queer:</font><hr> Moi j'préfère Gnome et en plus il est pas trop lent sur Darwin. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif<hr /></blockquote>

Moi aussi j préfère Gnome, mais sans MacOS X /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Ca tourne impect sur la mandrake 8.2,... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

meme sous linux gnome est plus rapide! 
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas et qui veulent suivre l'actualite de linux, il y a le site toolinux 

c'est regulierement mis à jour comme macgeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

C'est net et ca se voit clairement quand tu ouvres les menus ou que tu ranges dans un bord la bard des taches...

Sous KDE ca rame,... Avec Gnome c'est super fluide...


----------



## simon (27 Juillet 2002)

On télécharge ceci, sa installe XFree, XDarwin.app ainsi que le KDE d'un coup cela prend dix minutes à tout cassé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif trop style /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2002)

Il faudrait refaire le test avec KDE 3 ou Gnome 2... Maintenant qu'ils sont les 2 dispos...


----------



## simon (27 Juillet 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Il faudrait refaire le test avec KDE 3 ou Gnome 2... Maintenant qu'ils sont les 2 dispos...  *



en tout cas KDE3 fonctionne correctement pas très rapide lord de l'agrandissement ou du déplacement d'une fenêtre mais sinon ça va


----------

